# Wired and Wireless contention

## varmfskii

I have Gentoo running on an old Dell laptop.  When I boot up both my wired and wireless networks (eth0 and wlan0) come up, but I can't access the internet.  If I stop one of the two networks, then outbound connections work, but it also shuts down all of my services (i.e. sshd) and if I restart a service it restarts the network I shut down.  I don't really want to use both simultaneously, but I do want to be able to choose which one I am using depending on where I am.

The wired network uses a static IP address and the wireless one is set up for DHCP.

----------

## DONAHUE

stop one restart the other

emerge ifplugd or netplug

----------

## varmfskii

Thanks, installing ifplugd makes things better, but services won't come up until both interfaces start, but at least I can access the net with both interfaces running unlike before.

----------

## DONAHUE

if /etc/rc.conf enables 'rc_depend_strict="YES" ' you would see the behavior you describe.  while looking at that you might enable 'rc_logger="YES" ' which provides /var/log/rc.log

----------

## varmfskii

That works as a satisfactory solution, thanks.

----------

